# My Pics



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow Suresh, very cool to find you on here (as I already know you're on POTN). Love your photos.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

eksath said:


> thanks! will follow up.
> 
> A couple more
> 
> ...


Wow, that's impressive that you were able to get that with a 600! I've used the 600, granted it was on a crop frame camera, but the FOV is so narrow that its quite a challenge to get a plane in the frame. And I was doing it with WWI speed planes, not F-18s! How did you manage it?


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> Wow, that's impressive that you were able to get that with a 600! I've used the 600, granted it was on a crop frame camera, but the FOV is so narrow that its quite a challenge to get a plane in the frame. And I was doing it with WWI speed planes, not F-18s! How did you manage it?


Thanks.I usually stick a 2x on it for 1200mm but when I shoot airshows i have to use it handheld hence the rivet back to 600mm. It really helps to develop the muscles 

Here is one more. This was also 600mm handheld. Next time, i am going to use 1200mm on this shot.

Atlantis return back to Earth


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Few more recent stuff

http://www.airliners.net/photo/NASA/Rockwell-Space-Shuttle/1654553/L/

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Iberia/Airbus-A340-313X/1652698/L/

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Air-Canada/Airbus-A321-211/1652697/L/

http://www.airliners.net/photo/American-Airlines/Boeing-777-223-ER/1645076/L/


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> Are you going to upgrade to the MkIII?


by the way. i did upgrade to it last year! ;-)


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Of course now the MkIV is on the horizon...

Amazing pics as always!

BTW, your ED link doesn't work.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I will be at KSC for the ULF4 (STS-132) and ULF-6 (STS-134) launches. I'm taking my "camera" this time. Thereafter, only one more launch before the Shuttle retires. The place will be a zoo with the public trying to watch its finale.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Few more recent stuff
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/NASA/Rockwell-Space-Shuttle/1654553/L/
> 
> ...


Excellent shots! What lens were you using for the first and second shot?


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> Excellent shots! What lens were you using for the first and second shot?


Sorry for delay in replying but i was using a Canon F/4 600mm L IS . I had a 2x on the first shot and none on the second.

Here is another shot.

Endeavour on her way to pick up the rest of the stack


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Sorry for delay in replying but i was using a Canon F/4 600mm L IS . I had a 2x on the first shot and none on the second.
> 
> Here is another shot.
> 
> Endeavour on her way to pick up the rest of the stack


Excellent lens and yet another great shot! Thanks for sharing your photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

eksath said:


> Sorry for delay in replying but i was using a Canon F/4 600mm L IS . I had a 2x on the first shot and none on the second.
> 
> Here is another shot.
> 
> Endeavour on her way to pick up the rest of the stack


Another beautiful shot! Any chance of fixing your ED link?


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah.. got to re-upload the ED site. It has been awhile since i looked at it.

Tight parking

American 737 on short final

Spirit A319

B744 Korean Cargo

Polar 744


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> yeah.. got to re-upload the ED site. It has been awhile since i looked at it.
> 
> Tight parking
> 
> ...


Awesome set of pics! :thumbup:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

A few more! 

NASA runway overview

Discovery ready to launch

BA 744 on short final

P-38 Lightning closeup

Alitalia 777 on short final


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

eksath said:


> A few more!


I always look forward to your pics. Thank you very much for sharing them!

How in the world do you get close enough to the planes and shuttle to take such high resolution pics? Simply amazing!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

thebmw said:


> I always look forward to your pics. Thank you very much for sharing them!
> 
> How in the world do you get close enough to the planes and shuttle to take such high resolution pics? Simply amazing!


+1 on everything he said.

I'd still love to see your ED pics. I'm sad every time I click on it and it doesn't work.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

great pics


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks guys.



Snareman said:


> +1 on everything he said.
> 
> I'd still love to see your ED pics. I'm sad every time I click on it and it doesn't work.


sorry!. I promise I will get them up. My host went away and I have to reupload the whole site up..It is on my do list. ..First I got to find my copy of the site on one of my backups.

;-)

One more link. This is Endeavour setting up for a mission.

Endeavour closeup on launch pad.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

thebmw said:


> How in the world do you get close enough to the planes and shuttle to take such high resolution pics? Simply amazing!


Well...i guess three things:
1. access matters. Thanks to my work,I have good access to all of these.
2. good equipment i.e. if the operational boundaries push me back such as launch I try to bridge it (1200mm of focal length puts me right next to the shuttle at the minimum safe distance of 3 miles that I am operationally allowed to stand at). Standing at a runway threshold,600mm puts me practically in the cockpit of a landing 747. You get the idea. 
3. practice.

I also try to push the technical/visualization boundaries on what I am doing hence after each shot I am trying to push the envelope on the next sequence. Needless to say,I do this for fun so that helps too!


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

eksath said:


> One more link. This is Endeavour setting up for a mission.
> 
> Endeavour closeup on launch pad.


Detail in this pic is truly stunning. Just curious...what kind of work do you do that allows you this kind of access (pilot, engineer, photographer, CIA agent, hot dog vendor...j/k, etc)?


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

thebmw said:


> Detail in this pic is truly stunning. Just curious...what kind of work do you do that allows you this kind of access (pilot, engineer, photographer, CIA agent, hot dog vendor...j/k, etc)?


I am the designated bug cleaner. I also do cockpit windows! 

Here are more!

One 
Two 
Three 
Four
Five


----------



## zhpfan4life (Aug 19, 2009)

That picture was nice the first, second, third, fourth, and fifth time =P haha still cool though!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

zhpfan4life said:


> That picture was nice the first, second, third, fourth, and fifth time =P haha still cool though!


Sorry..did not check the links before I posted!:eeps:

These should work :eeps:

Discovery towback

South Florida from the sky

747 touchdown

767 touchdown


----------



## zhpfan4life (Aug 19, 2009)

You take such awesome pictures man! I love seeing this thread up at the top with new stuff! Great work! I am truly jealous haha


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

eksath said:


> I am the designated bug cleaner. I also do cockpit windows!


So you're saying that you're really a secret FBI agent


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

zhpfan4life said:


> You take such awesome pictures man! I love seeing this thread up at the top with new stuff! Great work! I am truly jealous haha


Thanks!

here is one more....This took some work and coordination but here is what it looks from off the wingtip of the space shuttle...

Discovery - short final in flight shot.

.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

eksath said:


> Thanks!
> 
> here is one more....This took some work and coordination but here is what it looks from off the wingtip of the space shuttle...
> 
> ...


Seriously, how in the world did you take that pic?


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

thebmw said:


> Seriously, how in the world did you take that pic?


I am not authorized to tell... Sorry,...

A few more:

Mobile Launch Platforms

Shuttle training aircraft

Prowler Cockpit

Lufthansa 744

.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks, eksath. The pictures are exceptional.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> Thanks, eksath. The pictures are exceptional.


+1. You're very lucky to have the type of access that you do, to get such great photos.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> +1. You're very lucky to have the type of access that you do, to get such great photos.


Thanks guys.

Dave...you coming down for a launch? shoot me a pm. I plan to be there for all (unless operational issues impact plans)

Here are more.

Atlantis in takeoff position for upcoming mission

Wing view of Ft.Lauderdale

AA 757 on short final


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful as always!

I love this one. Were you in the chase aircraft????
http://www.airliners.net/photo/NASA...94863/L/&sid=a345f025d37723dc25c05ccf0566a7b5

Still waiting for that ED link to work...  I keep clicking and linky keep no a worky.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> Beautiful as always!
> 
> I love this one. Were you in the chase aircraft????
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/NASA...94863/L/&sid=a345f025d37723dc25c05ccf0566a7b5
> ...


No. The T-38 canopies make it difficult for this type of shot. The STA's also hae a similar problem. To shoot air to air, it is best not to have any canopy. On a side note if you remember that Air Force One fiasco, they sent a F-16D with the Air Force One and if you look at the shots, you will notice canopy reflections and even the canopy rail in the picture. To truly shoot air to air, you need an open window, this opens host of other problems like wind effects (at 200+ mph, try holding a camera and breathing) and also the cold.

One of these days, you might find the ED link working....

I need to do ED again, my car is approaching 8 years from build date!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

and one more (this one from terra firma)

Discovery backing out of the Hanger prior to mission

.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> and one more (this one from terra firma)
> 
> Discovery backing out of the Hanger prior to mission
> 
> .


I am in awe of all of your photos! Please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

eksath said:


> No. The T-38 canopies make it difficult for this type of shot. The STA's also hae a similar problem. To shoot air to air, it is best not to have any canopy. On a side note if you remember that Air Force One fiasco, they sent a F-16D with the Air Force One and if you look at the shots, you will notice canopy reflections and even the canopy rail in the picture. To truly shoot air to air, you need an open window, this opens host of other problems like wind effects (at 200+ mph, try holding a camera and breathing) and also the cold.
> !


So, um, you were hang gliding along side so there wouldn't be a canopy in the way? Ultralight? Superman? Wonder Woman's invisible glass jet?? :dunno:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> So, um, you were hang gliding along side so there wouldn't be a canopy in the way? Ultralight? Superman? Wonder Woman's invisible glass jet?? :dunno:


Just air between us...air to air...no plastic 

One more. This was a lot harder.

 Discovery head towards Florida landing site

;-)


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

eksath said:


> Just air between us...air to air...no plastic
> 
> One more. This was a lot harder.
> 
> ...


PLEASE tell me how you took that photo!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Just air between us...air to air...no plastic
> 
> One more. This was a lot harder.
> 
> ...


:yikes: Awesome shot!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

So I made a gallery for STS-132

STS-132 launch

Enjoy!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> So I made a gallery for STS-132
> 
> STS-132 launch
> 
> Enjoy!


Fantastic! What ever it is you do for work...I envy you.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> Fantastic! What ever it is you do for work...I envy you.


hahah.. Thanks...

More will follow. Landing is set for next week. By the way, she may visible in the night depending on the location and weather. It is worth seeing in person!


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

eksath said:


> hahah.. Thanks...
> 
> More will follow. Landing is set for next week. By the way, she may visible in the night depending on the location and weather. It is worth seeing in person!


Does anyone know the path it will take to land? What time? Will it be visible over Chicago specifically?


----------



## thethethe (Jan 22, 2010)

i like that port picture you have. i jetskied through that area when i visited.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> hahah.. Thanks...
> 
> More will follow. Landing is set for next week. By the way, she may visible in the night depending on the location and weather. It is worth seeing in person!


I have a feeling I won't be able to see her from my location. Any idea if she'll be passing over the Phoenix area on the way in?


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> I have a feeling I won't be able to see her from my location. Any idea if she'll be passing over the Phoenix area on the way in?


Negative. Orbital tracks for landing were just released and they are both inbound from the over the Gulf of Mexico for both landing attempts this morning. Sorry!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Negative. Orbital tracks for landing were just released and they are both inbound from the over the Gulf of Mexico for both landing attempts this morning. Sorry!




Just be sure to post some pictures as I'm sure you'll have them!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Maybe when/if Atlantis finally makes it to the US Air Force Museum 5 minutes from my house I can get some pics like yours.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> Just be sure to post some pictures as I'm sure you'll have them!


here you go! Enjoy!

I finally had time to process some of my shots from landing and tow back. Here are two small galleries with about 10 pictures each.

Landing-Starting from where she begins her final dive for the runway.

http://www.atapattu.net/sts132landing/atapattu00.html

first one is:









and tow back gallery

available here

http://www.atapattu.net/sts132towback/atapattu00.html

first one is:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

What are you going to do with all of your time after they finally stop all of the shuttle missions???


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> What are you going to do with all of your time after they finally stop all of the shuttle missions???


Yeah...I dont know. It is going to suck..When the last orbiter leaves operational status it will be depressing. We are all shaking our heads as that day will be a tremendously depressing. Almost like the death of a family member. I guess I will be seing them at their final destinations.

My wife is looking forward to it though..she will be happy to get me back at home most of the time.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

eksath said:


> Yeah...I dont know. It is going to suck..When the last orbiter leaves operational status it will be depressing. We are all shaking our heads as that day will be a tremendously depressing. Almost like the death of a family member. I guess I will be seing them at their final destinations.
> 
> My wife is looking forward to it though..she will be happy to get me back at home most of the time.


Maybe you can come out here to Dayton with Atlantis. Apparently to get it to the AF Museum they either have to land it one of the long base runways and then knock out 9 bridges to tow it over to the museum, or extend the museum runway a whole bunch. Neither being cheap options. So do you work for NASA? What do you do with the rest of your photography life?


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

eksath said:


> Yeah...I dont know. It is going to suck..When the last orbiter leaves operational status it will be depressing. We are all shaking our heads as that day will be a tremendously depressing. Almost like the death of a family member. I guess I will be seing them at their final destinations.
> 
> My wife is looking forward to it though..she will be happy to get me back at home most of the time.


Maybe after it's all done you can disclose what you do/did for a living that allowed you to take those wonderful pics


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

How does biomedical engineering go with NASA photography?


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> What do you do with the rest of your photography life?


Well..there will be stuff flying. A Delta IV launched the other day. The new rocket or rockets will be coming on line too. There is always the Russians flying American astros up on regular basis for the next 3- 5years! That would be a sight!



Snareman said:


> How does biomedical engineering go with NASA photography?


Well...the link is actually manned space program and biomedical engineering...

space photography is accidental use of free time.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> here you go! Enjoy!
> 
> I finally had time to process some of my shots from landing and tow back. Here are two small galleries with about 10 pictures each.
> 
> ...


Excellent shots as always. I also like the photos of you taking the photos on that website. That 600mm lens is just massive!!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Shot STS:128 back in August 2009.

The prelim shot were of the pad as the countdown took place. The launch itself was shot from the top of the VAB at KSC. Approx. 3 miles from the pad.

Just put up a gallery located at:

http://www.atapattu.net/sts128/atapattu00.html

First picture in series is below:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Very cool! :thumbup: Looks a little HDRish.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

eksath said:


> Shot STS:128 back in August 2009.
> 
> The prelim shot were of the pad as the countdown took place. The launch itself was shot from the top of the VAB at KSC. Approx. 3 miles from the pad.
> 
> ...


What settings did you use? HDR? What time of day? Very nice pic


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

thebmw said:


> What settings did you use? HDR? What time of day? Very nice pic


It is a long exposure of a few minutes. It is not HDR. The multiple light sources bouncing off the water and the clouds is what gives that effect.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

eksath said:


> It is a long exposure of a few minutes. It is not HDR. The multiple light sources bouncing off the water and the clouds is what gives that effect.


BTW, just saw your camera...it's a beast. Just curious what the camera and lens cost.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

thebmw said:


> BTW, just saw your camera...it's a beast. Just curious what the camera and lens cost.


About $20K.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

eksath said:


> About $20K.


:wow:


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> I always enjoy your pictures. Here is one I like to share. Unusual location...


Dave... What do you do for a living?. You have to have some sort of.. "blank" to be that close to the shuttle. lol.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Photo results of high speed engine off shuttle night landing (almost pitch darkness)

I was runway side for STS:123 return. It was pitch dark and there was mosquitoes,assorted other bugs,gators and snakes around. It sure was a memorable landing. The photo result of the experience is here:

http://www.atapattu.net/sts123landing/atapattu00.html

At the end of the gallery, I put a day landing shot as a reference to contrast with the night landing.

Sample picture attached.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

And all with a 50mm lens?? Wow. You must have been pretty close. Great pics as always. :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

snareman said:


> and all with a 50mm lens?? Wow. You must have been pretty close. Great pics as always. :thumbup:


+1!!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> +1!!


Thanks guys..working on some novel stuff..will update galleries again towards the end of the week!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

eksath said:


> Thanks guys..working on some novel stuff..will update galleries again towards the end of the week!


Will you update that ED experience link by the end of the week too?  I love seeing ED pics through the eyes and cameras of real photographers.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> Will you update that ED experience link by the end of the week too?  I love seeing ED pics through the eyes and cameras of real photographers.


I am trying to find a copy of the site. When I do, I will re upload it. It has been almost 8 years since I did the site and ED.

Here is one more pic

STS: 132 launch

.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Here is one more pic
> 
> STS: 132 launch


:bow::bow::bow:

Another beautiful shot of the shuttle. Such a clear, crisp image. :thumbup:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> :bow::bow::bow:
> 
> Another beautiful shot of the shuttle. Such a clear, crisp image. :thumbup:


Thanks..


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

More night launch pictures.

STS 126 Night Launch pictures added. 
They are here:

http://www.atapattu.net/sts126/atapattu00.html


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

^Stunning!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Three images focused on the lighting around the orbiter on launch night. I was trying to capture the light beams intensity hence the orbiter gets washed out.

1.










2.










3.

The faint red loop at the tree line is a NASA security helicopter providing aircover for the astronauts who are on their way to catch the ride into space.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Very cool shots of the light! I didn't know the astronauts got a helicopter escort.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Three images focused on the lighting around the orbiter on launch night. I was trying to capture the light beams intensity hence the orbiter gets washed out.


As always, great shots. I made the third pic my new desktop background.  What was the exposure setting on that third shot?


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Over the years, I have gathered pictures of the Phantom. Started putting them together for a series. Here is a start.

McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom Series start here

1.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Over the years, I have gathered pictures of the Phantom. Started putting them together for a series. Here is a start.


:thumbup: I'd love to be able to play around with a 600mm lens, if only for a day. I suppose I could always just rent one sometime...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Thanks. Here are a few more!


Amazing shots as always. :thumbup: Wish I could have gotten the chance to watch a live shuttle launch...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

eksath said:


> Thanks. Here are a few more!


OK, now how is it you were both at ground level and in the air?  Helicopter?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Snareman said:


> OK, now how is it you were both at ground level and in the air?  Helicopter?


He's reeeally tall.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> OK, now how is it you were both at ground level and in the air?  Helicopter?


ha..

The trick was:

2 camera.
2 lens - 800mm and 70mm
both cameras hooked to each other so that shooting one set off the other
and standing 525 feet up in the air!

Here is a Discovery landing shot. Preview of what is going to be seen on Monday

Discovery landing with Mark Kelly at the controls


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

eksath said:


> It has been a wild few days and the ride is still not over. I have not had much time to process many shots but here is a start.
> 
> Discovery's first few seconds of her last flight
> 
> ...


No, I took my students there for the first go around, November 1. Waited an entire week disappointed. I didn't go this time around. Maybe for STS-134 or STS-135 (last launch, approved, but not funded)


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

eksath said:


> ha..
> 
> The trick was:
> 
> ...


You must have some tall shoes! 

You know what would be really cool.... do you think you could get some shots in the cockpit during take off and landing? Maybe you can do a ride-along.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> You must have some tall shoes!
> 
> You know what would be really cool.... do you think you could get some shots in the cockpit during take off and landing? Maybe you can do a ride-along.


Yeah..I have been trying to ride along for awhile now....they always seem to have an excuse on why that is not possible!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

With Discovery in the OPF being slowly decommissioned, the focus is on Endeavour now.

Here is the first of many pictures.

I tried to go for the more unique shots and I was happy with this result.

Endeavour sits alone in High Bay #03 awaiting her trip to the pad


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> With Discovery in the OPF being slowly decommissioned, the focus is on Endeavour now.
> 
> Here is the first of many pictures.
> 
> ...


Amazing vantage point! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

the pictures look pretty much the same now...Discovery


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

I have started putting launch pictures in a couple of places. I picked up my remote cameras at the pad but I have not been able to process the results yet. But here is a start!

Clearing the tower

Liftoff shot taken from the top of the VAB

As she rotates as part of the roll program

A reference shot of Endeavour on her last night launch which shows the main engine start (details in the caption)

The following is a more comprehensive slideshow of Endeavour from rollover to launch. I will add more pics to this as the weeks progress!

STS-134: Endeavour's final mission in pictures

Enjoy!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Absolutely amazing shots as always!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Absolutely amazing shots as always!


+1! :thumbup:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. Got more. Will post more soon.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

One more pic

Endeavour being towed to decommissioning post landing

More will follow.

Suresh

.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> One more pic
> 
> Endeavour being towed to decommissioning post landing
> 
> ...


Awesome pic! Love the reflection.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> Awesome pic! Love the reflection.


What he said.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Immediate Post landing processing of Discovery.

Discovery a few minutes after wheels stop on runway 33

.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Immediate Post landing processing of Discovery.
> 
> Discovery a few minutes after wheels stop on runway 33
> 
> .


Another good one. Such an awesome piece of machinery!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> Another good one. Such an awesome piece of machinery!


Thank you. One more.

Working on Atlantis while in launch position

.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Couple more photos.

Engine compartment of the Space Shuttle Endeavour

Cockpit of the Space Shuttle Endeavour

.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Excellent shots as always, Suresh.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> Excellent shots as always, Suresh.


Thanks you!
Happy Holidays!

One more picture after a long break.

Flight deck on the powered up Endeavour (a sight no longer possible)

.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

One more.

A view of Atlantis from 525 feet.

.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

The very last time that two space shuttle orbiter met.

Endeavour and Atlantis meet nose to nose for the final time in history


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Atlantis is now open to the general public.

Here are a couple of pics.

 Space Shuttle Atlantis front view of display.

Underside view of display

.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Thanks you!
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> One more picture after a long break.
> ...





eksath said:


> One more.
> 
> A view of Atlantis from 525 feet.
> 
> .





eksath said:


> The very last time that two space shuttle orbiter met.
> 
> Endeavour and Atlantis meet nose to nose for the final time in history





eksath said:


> Atlantis is now open to the general public.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Dreamlifter- head on at taxi time.

Boeing 747 LCF " Dreamlifter"

.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Dreamlifter- head on at taxi time.
> 
> Boeing 747 LCF " Dreamlifter"
> 
> .


Cool POV. :thumbup:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> Cool POV. :thumbup:


Thank you!

One more of the Dreamlifter from under the wing with a fisheye.

Boeing Dreamlifter up close

.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

one more.

Heavy landing DC-10

DC-10 at touchdown

.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> Thank you!
> 
> One more of the Dreamlifter from under the wing with a fisheye.
> 
> ...





eksath said:


> one more.
> 
> Heavy landing DC-10
> 
> ...


As usual, :thumbup:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> As usual, :thumbup:




One more:

Inside the space shuttle engine compartment

.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

eksath said:


> One more:
> 
> Inside the space shuttle engine compartment
> 
> .


Very cool!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Flying indoors is a bit of letdown from her former lift

.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

one more

Dreamliner takeoff from Ft.Lauderdale.


----------

